# Motorola H500 Bluetooth over Skype



## PnzrDrgoon (May 6, 2009)

Has anyone got a similar setup working?  I have a laptop, and bluetooth USB dongle, and a bluetooth headset I use for my cell phone.  I want to install FreeBSD7.1 and be able to use my headset with Skype.

Any tips/suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## lme@ (May 9, 2009)

AFAIK there's no support for Bluetooth audio profiles yet.


----------



## shuxuef (May 18, 2010)

lme@ said:
			
		

> AFAIK there's no support for Bluetooth audio profiles yet.



How about now?


----------



## PnzrDrgoon (May 18, 2010)

LOL!  I forgot about this thread.  I know it works in Ubuntu now, sorry.


----------



## hedgehog (May 20, 2010)

is there any plans to support audio profiles (A2DP, AVRCP) over bluetooth in near future? missing this this feature since i've got stereo bt headset.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2010)

These questions are probably best asked on the freebsd-bluetooth mailinglist.

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-bluetooth


----------



## phoenix (Nov 1, 2010)

Nothing yet, but this thread covers details of what's missing.


----------



## joshr1124 (Jun 15, 2011)

PnzrDrgoon said:
			
		

> Has anyone got a similar setup working?  I have a laptop, and bluetooth USB dongle, and a bluetooth mobile communication headset I use for my cell phone.  I want to install FreeBSD7.1 and be able to use my headset with Skype integration.
> 
> Any tips/suggestions would be appreciated!




Yeah i have a similar setup with laptop and bluetooth usb. You should be able to do the freebsd7.1. did u get it figured out?

Yeah, I have a similar setup with a laptop and Bluetooth USB. You should be able to use FreeBSD 7.1. Did you get it figured out?


----------

